# Faded velvet on riding hat



## Drummer (2 February 2008)

My once black hat is now a very odd brown colour, problem is I love this hat so so much and am not ready to say goodbye but wondered if there was a way I could perhaps dye it!?!?  I am tempted just to dunk it in bleach and then dye it navy and see how it goes.  I don't think it could look much worse then it does now even if I mess it up.  Just wondered if anyone else has tried anything like this?  Thank you.


----------



## YorksG (2 February 2008)

This is probably a very bad idea, the amount of damage you would do to the hat would render ir useless except as an ornament 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If it has faded it is probably time to buy a new one any way.


----------



## PapaFrita (2 February 2008)

Could you find some sort of spray dye, or put some dye in one of those plant sprayer thingies in several layers?
TBF though, if your hat is THAT old, it might be time to replace it...


----------



## Orangehorse (2 February 2008)

You can use dye, but be careful in case it runs in the rain.

I take it this is for in-hand.  If it is faded I think it is time for a replacment if you have been using it for riding.


----------



## isabella (2 February 2008)

mine has gone from black to brown too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but i blame the fact that i ride in the sun so its proberbly bleached it i dont show so me and my brown hat are still going strong for general riding


----------



## Drummer (2 February 2008)

It isn't even that old though thats the thing, just saw a lot more sunshine then I have.  I do have my showing and xc hat just love this as my everyday one and seeing as it has had no bangs or falls seems sad to give up on it.


----------



## WFL (2 February 2008)

How old is that hat if the velvet has faded? Sounds a bit past it...


----------



## Haniki (2 February 2008)

If it's a Patey, they do a recovering service I think. I'm sure somewhere else must recover other makes but I'm afraid I don't know anyone.


----------



## teapot (2 February 2008)

Isn't steaming velvet hats meant to make them look better?


----------



## WFL (2 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If it's a Patey, they do a recovering service I think. I'm sure somewhere else must recover other makes but I'm afraid I don't know anyone. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Or you could wear a baseball hat. They have about the same protection...


----------



## LadyLuck1 (2 February 2008)

Yes I heard the steaming thing too...never tried it though


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (3 February 2008)

Steaming can clean a hat but it won't restore the colour to a faded one.


----------



## conniegirl (3 February 2008)

suede shoe dye. many showing people re dye thier hats with suede shoe dye. It has the lovely advantage that it doesnt run if it gets wet.

I dont know how well it would work on changing a faded black hatg to a blue hat, but it certainly works for faded blue to blue.

I dont think i'd try it on a patey though.

My hat faded realy quickly i had to redye it within 2 years after buying it, and ive got to do it again some time as it has faded again


----------



## Bananaman (3 February 2008)

Yes, I use suede shoe dye too.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just a tip though, use it sparingly and build up the coulour if necessary though.  The first one I did, I was a bit too heavy handed with it and 'clogged' the velvet pile.........not a good look, but if you use only a little on the brush and work it into the pile it works a treat.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 February 2008)

Mine did this too. I had to get a new one


----------

